# noctua nh-c12p gekauft ... temps ok ?



## Tequila (24. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Extreme-Community
Habe mir nach langer Zeit mir nen Noctua NH-C12P für meine
CPU gegönnt (Phenom II x4 955 BE).

Hab iwo gehört das Prime95 gut dazu ausgelegt ist die CPU zu stressen
& hab dies auch getan 

Prime95 läuft nun seit gut ner halbe Std und habe diese Tempwerte laut
Everest raus:
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9192/prime95test.png

Sind diese Werte ok ?
Temps/Spannungswerte/Kühllüfter?

Lg tequila


----------



## FreshStyleZ (24. April 2010)

hast du übertaktet?


----------



## Tequila (24. April 2010)

Nein ...
Läuft auf normalen 3,2 StandardGhz

Siehe:
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/705/cpuj.png


----------



## FreshStyleZ (25. April 2010)

da stimmt was nicht... Welches Stepping hat deine CPU?


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> da stimmt was nicht... Welches Stepping hat deine CPU?



Sry hab keine Ahnung davon^^

Hier mein Sysprofil:
sysProfile: ID: 109964 - T3quil4


----------



## L.B. (25. April 2010)

Der Pozessor ist viel zu heiß. Selbst der Boxed-Kühler kühlt besser. Ich würde den Kühler noch einmal neu montieren.


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Der Pozessor ist viel zu heiß. Selbst der Boxed-Kühler kühlt besser. Ich würde den Kühler noch einmal neu montieren.



Neee der Boxed Kühler war für n Arsch ^^
Hatte nach 2min Prime95 ne Temp von 72°C 
Hab dann direkt beendet.

Oder kann es einfach nur sein das Everest mir nur Schrott anzeigt ?

Btw. Prime belastet die CPU ja so stark wie es kein Spiel der Welt jemals machen wird ^^ (Alle 4 Kerne 100%tige Auslastung )
Ich denke auch mal das es daran liegen wird.
Denn Ingame denk ich mal das es nicht so heiss sein wird...

Evtl. noch welche Vorschläge? Tipps/Tricks?

Lg


----------



## Shoocky (25. April 2010)

Also die temps sind absolut nicht ok

schutzfolie abgezogen?
wärmeleitpaste neu gemacht?
welche wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## L.B. (25. April 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn die Raumtemperatur? Deine Prozessor Temperatur ist viel zu hoch. Ich komme mit meiner Kühlung unter Pime95 auf max. 40°C (beim X4 965), es ist allerdings auch eine Wasserkühlung . Aber ein guter Luftkühler sollte den Prozessor auch unter 50°C halten können.


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Shoocky schrieb:


> Also die temps sind absolut nicht ok
> 
> schutzfolie abgezogen?
> wärmeleitpaste neu gemacht?
> welche wärmeleitpaste?



Ich habs nicht gemacht ...
Da ham sie es mir eingebaut
PC-SPEZIALIST // Notebooks, TFTs, Netbooks, PCs, Drucker und mehr

Ich glaub ich muss da ma anrufen ... -.-


----------



## Shoocky (25. April 2010)

ja mach das lieber selber haben bestimmt ein bisschen gespart und die alte wärmeleitpaste vom boxed unter gelassen ^^

wäreja inordnung aber nach dem abnehmen war wahrscheinlich nurnoch die hälfte drauf besorg dir arctic silver 5 oder irgendeine andere gute WMP und denn baust du den selber drauf 

ich glaube schutzfolie kann kaum hinhauen bei genauem nachdenken denn wären die temps noch höher also muss es ja bald an der WMP liegen


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Ich trau mich an sowas mal gar nicht ran


----------



## Shoocky (25. April 2010)

xDDD aber pass auf ich habe dir was bei sysprofile rausgesucht

Mystic_Binary

    * Noctua NH-C12P
    * Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition

Idle: 35° C, Last: 52° C

Wurzelbert

    * Noctua NH-C12P
    * Enermax PhoenixNeo

Idle: 27°C Last (1 Std Prime 95): max. 50°C

hier siehst du mal normaltemps die user nutzen alle deine CPU und deinen kühler

aber wieso traust du dich da nicht ran schauste dir mal nen video an oder nen bilderthread und denn machste das nach das ist ein kinderspiel


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Hmmm ...
Werd ich wohl machen müssen ...

Btw.
Warum springen die Werte wie Takt, Multi usw im Everest ständig hin und her?
Mal ~800 MHz mal 3200 MHz, Multi mal 4 mal 16 ... und die anderen Werte genauso ...

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/1299/cputakt.png

& sind die Werte unter Grafikprozessor-Eigenschaften richtig? Iwie ist alles unter dem
Originaltakt >.<


----------



## Shoocky (25. April 2010)

Also das mit der graka ist auf jeden fall richtig die taktet sich im 2d betrieb runter um strom zu sparen und den chipsatz nich zu belasten (hitze)

dein multi springt auch? eigentlich nichts ausergewöhnliches aber eigentlich sollte der sich bei gleichmäßiger desktopbelastung ziemlich schnell eingependelt haben

wie oft springt denn der multi hin und her? und vorallem wie springt der multi?

sollte der multi alle paar sekunden wechseln würde ich mal ein bios update machen was für ein board hast du denn verbaut?

ach ich sehs schon ist gut

AMD    Phenom II X4 965    C3    F6
AMD    Phenom II X4 965    C2    F5

hier sieht man welche biosversion das board für deinen prozessor brauch hast du den mit C2 Stepping mindestens F5, hast du den mit C3 Stepping mindestens F6

http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=4373&ver=#anchor_os

hier findest du die biosversionen zum download


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Jede halbe sek oda so springts hin und her^^

Takt ist zwischen ~770 und ~810MHz im Desktopbetrieb ohne etwas zu tun...
Wenn der Multi mal auf 10,5 springt dann geht der Takt auch so auf ~2000MHz
Das passiert zB wenn was im Hintergrund mal kurz anspringt oder so (denk ich mal)

Zum Test hab ich mal was im Hintergrund ausführen lassen und der Multi sprang auf
16x und der Takt auf ~3200Mhz ...

Sollte eigentl normal sein ... ist das dann iwie ein Stromspaßmodus der CPU ?
xD

Board siehe Signatur  GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P


----------



## L.B. (25. April 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade mal den Kühler angeschaut. Der sollte den 955 mindestens unter 50°C halten (wenn er denn richtig eingebaut wurde).


----------



## hydro (25. April 2010)

Was hast du für ein Gehäuse und wie viele Gehäuselüfter - weil selbst mit dem Boxedkühler sollte eine ausreichende Kühlung möglich sein.


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

hmmm ...

ich werd echt bekloppt ...

der boxed kühler war mir zu laut (flugzeug-turbinen-modus >.<)

jetzt habe ich einen super leisen kühler aber trotzdem kühlt der anscheinend nicht so wie er soll


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Nix Gehäuselüfter 
Gehäuse: Arena Electronic GmbH - Chieftec - CG-01

 [ach ich sehs schon ist gut

AMD    Phenom II X4 965    C3    F6
AMD    Phenom II X4 965    C2    F5

hier sieht man welche biosversion das board für deinen prozessor brauch hast du den mit C2 Stepping mindestens F5, hast du den mit C3 Stepping mindestens F6

http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Mothe...ver=#anchor_os

hier findest du die biosversionen zum download         ]

x4 965 ? Hab nen 955er


----------



## FreshStyleZ (25. April 2010)

eventuell wärmestau?
hast du genug Lüfter in deinem Gehäuse?
versuchs mal ohne seitenteil!
ruckel mal am kühler und guck, wie der anpressdruck ist.


----------



## Schmicki (25. April 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> Nix Gehäuselüfter
> Gehäuse: Arena Electronic GmbH - Chieftec - CG-01



Ich würde das Seitenteil öffnen und die Temperaturen beobachten. Ich tippe auf schlechte Wärmeabfuhr ohne Gehäuselüfter. In das Gehäuse sollten vorne und hinten geeignete Lüfter eingebaut werden. Das sorgt für Wind im Gehäuse.

Da du den Kühler nicht selber verbaut hast, kannst du dir nicht sicher sein, dass die Wärmeleitpaste korrekt aufgetragen worden ist. Bei einem Kühler-Kit von Noctua ist eine gute Wärmeleitpaste NT-H1 enthalten. Also an der Paste selber sollte es nicht liegen.

Gewissheit kannst du dir nur verschaffen, wenn du den Kühler abnimmst und die Wärmeleitpaste selber neu aufträgst. Nach dem Motto: Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dass es richtig gemacht wird - mach es selber!


----------



## Own3r (25. April 2010)

Ist bestimmt ein Wärmestau, denn es kann ja nicht sein, dass das so warm wird. Du solltst wirklich mal das Seitenteil öffnen und dann mal die Temperaturen beobachten!


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Kann ich das Seitenteil im laufenden Betrieb abnehmen? 

Soll ich noch evtl Fotos vom Innenraum hochladen?


----------



## Schmicki (25. April 2010)

Das Seitenteil kannst du ohne Probleme im laufenden Betrieb abnehmen. Sanft dabei vorgehen, um Erschütterungen der Festplatte zu vermeiden.

Ein Foto vom Innenraum wäre nicht schlecht. Da kann man dann die hoffentlich fachmännische Verkabelung bestaunen . Die wiederum einen Einfluss auf den Luftstrom im Gehäuse hat.


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Mit offenem Seitenteil:
Laut Everest ohne iwelche Aktivitäten
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/5127/offenidle.png

Laut Everest und viertel Std Prime95
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/1138/offenlast.png

Innenraumbilder:
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4673/p1010504i.jpg
http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/562/p1010506o.jpg
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5381/p1010520j.jpg


----------



## L.B. (25. April 2010)

Wenn du keine Gehäuselüfter hast, ist es kein Wunder, dass der Prozessor so warm wird. Die Luft im Gehäuse wärmt sich innerhalb weniger Minuten so stark auf, dass zwischen CPU Kühler und Umgebungsluft kaum noch eine Wärmeabgabe stattfindet, sodass die Wärmeenergie im Kühler bzw. in der CPU verbleibt.
Das Heruntertakten ist völlig normal, es nennt sich Cool´n´Quiet, dabei taktet der Prozessor bei geringer Last auf 800MHZ runter. Steigt die Belastung, wird der Takt (bzw. der Multiplikator) zuerst auf 2200MHz und dann auf 3200MHz hochgeregelt. Wenn dir das nicht passt, stelle in der Systemsteuerung unter Energieoptionen "Höchstleistung" ein. Bei entsprechender Einstellung kannst du den Takt auch zwischwen 2200MHz und 3200MHz regeln lassen.


----------



## Schmicki (25. April 2010)

Der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler bläßt die Luft auf das Mainboard. Die Abwärme wird gleichmäßig im Gehäuse verteilt. Der Lüfter des Netzteils schaufelt nicht genug warme Luft nach draußen.
Das schreit nach zwei Gehäuselüfter. Einer in die Front, einer ins Heck und schon hat man einen konstanten Strom mit frischer, kühler Luft. Für die Front nimmt man einen bunten LED-Lüfter, dann hat man auch noch was für die Optik getan.


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Bekäm ich dazu noch eine Empfehlung? 
Möglichst nicht zu teuer da ich für den ganzen PC schon ordentlich blechen musste ...

Also den Heck genau da verbauen wo die Löcher sind also ziemlich genau neben dem Noctua?
Und anner Front da wo die weisse "Blende" oda kp wie man das nennt sitzt?

Wie siehts dann aber mit der Geräuschentwicklung aus? :S

Durch den Noctua hab ich mir erstmal den alten nervtötenden Turbinen Lüfter abgeschafft
& möchte nicht direkt wieder mehr Lärm haben...
Ginge das? ^^ Also wenns geht nicht lauter wie der Noctua Lüfter selbst

P.s. Wieso bläst der Lüfter die Luft auf das Mainboard? Dachte der Lüfter soll die Wärme ansaugen und dann nach aussen führen?


----------



## hydro (25. April 2010)

Müssten 80mm Lüfter sein die passen, einfach mal nachmessen.
Noiseblocker, Noctua, BeQuiet, Enermax sind ein paar gute Firmen,
Enermax Everest hat ein Kumpel mir von absolut unhörbar, aber (leider) mit blauen LEDs.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Enermax/Enermax-Everest-UCEV8-80mm-Blue-LED::10976.html


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Korrekt (:
Sehen gut aus und sind auch gut leise aber hoffe mal diese 1500rpm bringen mir was^^
Also ist es richtig das mir einfach Gehäuselüfter fehlen ?

Hoffe auch das diese zwei Gehäuselüfter mir etwas bringen 
So das ich die Temp schon auf unter 55°C unter Last senken kann ...

P.s. wieso leider nur blaue LED's ?
Bei mir ist die Powerleuchte blau also müsste es sogar passen xD


----------



## Schmicki (25. April 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> P.s. Wieso bläst der Lüfter die Luft auf das Mainboard? Dachte der Lüfter soll die Wärme ansaugen und dann nach aussen führen?



Dein CPU-Lüfter bläßt in der momentanen Einbauposition in Richtung Mainboard. Das kann man auch schön an den Richtungspfeilen an der Seite des Lüfters sehen. So werden mit der Abwärme auch die umliegenden Komponenten des Mainboards ein wenig gekühlt. Besonders die Northbridge freut sich.


----------



## Tequila (25. April 2010)

Ähhh ist das jetzt was gutes oder was schlechtes ? xD


----------



## hydro (25. April 2010)

Naja bei fehlendem Gehäusestrom, wie bei dir, ist das gut, bei guter Belüftung eher schlecht.
Leider Blaue LEDs sagte ich, weil es ja durchaus Leute gibt die nicht so auf Beleuchtung abfahren.
Wunder werden die 2 kleinen Quirle nicht bewirken, aber Besserung auf jedenfall. Finde es aber auch interessant, dass keiner aus dem Shop, in dem du es zusammenbauen lassen hast, etwas gesagt hat.


----------



## Tequila (26. April 2010)

Gäbe es denn noch andere Möglichkeiten bzw andere Gehäuselüfter
die besser sind? Weil du meintest die beiden wären kein Wunder sondern "nur" eine Verbesserung ...
Oder gibts noch zusätzliche andere Möglichkeiten das Gehäuseinnere von zu warmer Luft zu befreien?


----------



## Schmicki (26. April 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> Ähhh ist das jetzt was gutes oder was schlechtes ? xD



Ein sogenannter Top-down-blower ist schon O.K. Es geht natürlich besser mit einem Lüfter der parallel zum Mainboard bläßt. So wird die warme Luft nicht in Richtung Mainboard gedrückt sondern direkt in Richtung ausblasenden Gehäuselüfter (oder Netzteillüfter) geführt. Ein Wärmestau wird vermieden.
Aber egal welches Kühlsystem man hat, Gehäuselüfter sind nie verkehrt. Du hast ja auch als Grafikkarte einen Hitzkopf verbaut, da kann ein wenig frische Luft nicht schaden. Wenn du bedenken hast, dass das System zu laut wird, dann kauf dir eine preiswerte Lüftersteuerung. Dann kannst du die Gehäuselüfter nach deinen Wünschen einstellen.


----------



## hydro (26. April 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> Gäbe es denn noch andere Möglichkeiten bzw andere Gehäuselüfter
> die besser sind? Weil du meintest die beiden wären kein Wunder sondern "nur" eine Verbesserung ...
> Oder gibts noch zusätzliche andere Möglichkeiten das Gehäuseinnere von zu warmer Luft zu befreien?



Klar, Gehäuse auf und Ventilator davorstellen.
Wasserkühlen.
Neues Gehäuse mit mehr Belüftungsmöglichkeiten.
Dem aktuellen Gehäuse mit Sägen, Dremeln usw. neue Lüfterplätze schaffen.


----------



## monster23 (26. April 2010)

Viel zu heiß, um die 50 mehr darf er net haben.


----------



## kassi (26. April 2010)

monster23 schrieb:


> Viel zu heiß, um die 50 mehr darf er net haben.



Echt ein Beitrag der uns weiterbringt. Seit 4 Seiten suchen User hier den Fehler und posten Verbesserungsvorschläge. Für sowas sollten wirklich mal Warnungen ausgesprochen werden. Einfach nur die Überschrift lesen und direkt auf "Antworten" klicken ist nicht so das gelbe vom Ei..


----------



## Tequila (26. April 2010)

kassi schrieb:


> Echt ein Beitrag der uns weiterbringt. Seit 4 Seiten suchen User hier den Fehler und posten Verbesserungsvorschläge. Für sowas sollten wirklich mal Warnungen ausgesprochen werden. Einfach nur die Überschrift lesen und direkt auf "Antworten" klicken ist nicht so das gelbe vom Ei..



Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht 

Ist schon schwer etwas vernünftiges zu finden...
Aber ich denke mal mit den beiden Gehäuselüftern werd ich wohl
nix falsch machen ...
Ne Lüftersteuerung brauch ich nicht, da die Lüfter max 20dB laut sein sollten... (der Noctua ist selbst bei max 20dB und das ist mir schon gut leise )
Die Enermax Lüfter haben max 14dB 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Everest UCEV8 - 80mm Blue LED
Oder gibt es noch etwas bessere? Also mit etwas mehr Luftdurchsatz (Airflow?),können auch mehr als 14dB (Max 20 dB) haben.

Sry für die ganzen Fragen aber ich bin ein N00b in dem Bereich.
Ich möchte die Lautstärke schon auf dem Niveau des Noctuas halten aber die Kühlleistung nicht vernachlässigen


----------



## hydro (26. April 2010)

Leider kann man den Angaben bzgl. der Lautstärker den Herstellern nicht richtig trauen, da es eine genormte Messungen gibt, aber grundsätzlich sind Noctua, Noiseblocker, Enermax, Scythe und noch ein paar mehr zu empfehlen. Am besten du suchst dir auf Caseking o.ä. ein Lüfter der deinen Anforderungen entspricht und fragst nochmal nach.


----------



## Tequila (26. April 2010)

Ok hab einfacherweise mal bei geizhals.at nachgeschaut
denn da kann man sich alles Sachen einstellen die man haben möchte.
Folgendes kam raus:
http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/7545/lfter.png

Hoffe dadurch schlauer zu werden welchen ich nun kaufe^^
Also jetzt ist eure Meinung/Erfahrung gefragt ...


----------



## Tequila (27. April 2010)

Halloo keiner mehr da 
Also ich schreib die Auswahl hier mal einzeln hin.
Welcher von denen ist nun am besten? In Sachen Wärme aus meinem Gehäuse so gut wie möglich rauszubefördern?

Enermax Twister Cluster 80x80x25mm, 500-2000rpm, 19.23-55.05m³/h, 8-19dB(A) (UCCL8) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax Twister Everest 80x80x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 19.23-45.02m³/h, 8-14dB(A) (UCEV8) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noctua NF-R8, 80x80x25mm, 1800rpm, 53m³/h, 17dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan X2 Rev. 3.0, 80x80x25mm, 1800rpm, 45m³/h, 18dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XC1, 80x80x20mm, 1700rpm, 35.7m³/h, 18dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF8-S2, 80x80x25mm, 1700rpm, 47m³/h, 14dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-UltraSilentFan S1 bulk, 80x80x25mm, 38m³/h, 1500rpm, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-UltraSilentFan S1 retail, 80x80x25mm, 38m³/h, 1500rpm, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-UltraSilentFan S2 retail, 80x80x25mm, 50m³/h, 2000rpm, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe Kama FLOW 2 1400, 80x80x25mm, 1400rpm, 32m³/h, 14dB(A) (SP0825FDB12L) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe S-FLEX 2000, 80x80x25mm, 2000rpm, 48.5m³/h, 20.0dB(A) (SFF80C) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hydro (28. April 2010)

Von den Daten würde ich auf den Enermax Cluster tippen - aber keine Ahnung ob er sich in der Realität genauso verhält wie auf dem Papier, daher Testen und berichten


----------



## Tequila (28. April 2010)

Hmmm bin langsam echt am verzweifeln 
Der Twister Cluster hat eben von den Enermax die beste Leistung
aber in den Tests ist der relativ laut 

Aber es wird immer von Kühlleistung gesprochen...
will aber die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse abführen, hoffe
das ist schon richtig was ich mache^^


----------



## hydro (29. April 2010)

Naja ein Lüfter kühlt in dem Sinne nicht, er bewegt ja nur Luft und ob nun warme oder kalte ist ihm relativ egal. Lautheit ist immer relativ - testen und wenn es zu laut ist, kann man zur Not immernoch drosseln via Adapterkabel oder Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## L.B. (29. April 2010)

Ich habe an meinem Radiator vier Lüfter verbaut, die von irgendeiner No-Name Marke und eigentlich ziemlich laut sind. Ich habe mir eine MOSFET-Lüftersteuerung gebaut, mit der man die Lüfter auf ein angenehmes Maß drosseln kann.


----------



## Bruce112 (29. April 2010)

hast du mal den temp von everest und core temp verglichen .


nimm mal core temp zu auslesen von cpu temps 

was steht unter everest einstellung unter hardware überwachung 

100 oder 95 

Datei -einstellung -Hardwareüberwachung .

und die umschalltung ist normal ist bei mir auch so multi 6 +9 


die richtigen temps kannst du im bios sehen schau da mal nach


du hast den alten version von everest hab den v5.30.1900

da gabs schon wegen der temps probleme man müßte erst die richtigen werte einstellung eingeben .

und hab erst mal bei hardware überwachung erst den auf 100 gesetzt damit ich die richtigen temps habe 

daher vergleich die temps mit core temp ob die gleich sind zu orientierung .

der fehler kann auch bei everest liegen . wegen den temps


----------



## Tequila (29. April 2010)

Hab neue Version geladen und hab aber nix mit 95 oder 100 gefunden 

http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/4760/everesthardwareueberw.png

EDIT: Laut der Herstellerseite von Chieftec muss hinten ein 92mm und vorne ein 120mm lüfter rein...
Ich denke mal das hört sich doch schon besser wie die 80mm an ^^


----------



## Bruce112 (30. April 2010)

hast du nebenbei core temp installiert und vergleichen ob die temps gleich sind .


dann klick mal auf automatisch dann kanns du einstellen .

siehe core temp


----------



## Tequila (30. April 2010)

Siehe^^
http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3378/unbenanntld.png


----------



## FreshStyleZ (30. April 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> Siehe^^
> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3378/unbenanntld.png


raumtemperatur?
37 °C sind zu hoch 
hab zwar den 945, aber der ist 23 °C im idle mit nem 20 €kühler


----------



## L.B. (30. April 2010)

Interessant ist nicht die Temperatur im Idle, da diese stark von der Umgebungstemperatur abhängt, sondern die Temperatur unter Last. Dazu würde ich Prime95 nehmen. Wenn Cool´n´Quiet nicht aktiviert ist, sind 37°C sehr realistisch.


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (1. Mai 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Wenn Cool´n´Quiet nicht aktiviert ist, sind 37°C sehr realistisch.




Cool´n´Quiet is aber anscheinend aktiv, da der takt beim Screen nur 800MHz beträgt und die Spannung bei 0,975V liegt 

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## Kaktus (1. Mai 2010)

Nur so am Rande, kaum eine AMD CPU zeigt korrekte Werte an. Grade bei Phneom CPU steht es sogar in AMDs Errat Liste drin das alle Tempsensoren fehlerhaft arbeiten. Seid C3 Stepping soll das "eigentlich" behoben sein, auf AM2+ Board funktioniert es aber trotzdem nicht richtig und bei AM3 zeigen sich oft auch seltsame Verhaltensweisen. Idle Werte um 20-30° bei Raumtemperaturen von 20°sind mit jedem Luftkühler völlig unrealistisch. Man kann bei AMD im Schnitt immer 10° drauf rechnen. Allerdings gibt es einige Boards die zu hohe Temperaturen auslesen. 

Macht euch nicht so verrückt, läuft das System stabil, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Tequila (1. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande, kaum eine AMD CPU zeigt korrekte Werte an. Grade bei Phneom CPU steht es sogar in AMDs Errat Liste drin das alle Tempsensoren fehlerhaft arbeiten. Seid C3 Stepping soll das "eigentlich" behoben sein, auf AM2+ Board funktioniert es aber trotzdem nicht richtig und bei AM3 zeigen sich oft auch seltsame Verhaltensweisen. Idle Werte um 20-30° bei Raumtemperaturen von 20°sind mit jedem Luftkühler völlig unrealistisch. Man kann bei AMD im Schnitt immer 10° drauf rechnen. Allerdings gibt es einige Boards die zu hohe Temperaturen auslesen.
> 
> Macht euch nicht so verrückt, läuft das System stabil, ist alles in Ordnung.



Klar läuft stabil (bis jetzt) aber trotzdem mach ich mir sorgen da es im innenraum trotzdem viel zu heiss wird...
pack mal nach einer std crysis o.ä. mein gehäuse an bestimmten stellen an 
eigentl wollte ich auch noch ein wenig übertakten aber das kann ich nu demnach auch vergessen


----------



## Tequila (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich endlich einfach mal entschieden 

Ich nehme einmal einen Enermax Everest 120mm für Vorne zum Luft 
reinblasen und einen Enermax Everest 92mm Lüfter um Hinten die 
Warme Luft wieder rauszublasen.

Vielen Dank an alle die sich die Mühe gemacht haben mir zu helfen^^
Muss nur schauen wenn ich die Lüfter habe wie ich diese einbaue xD
Hab das noch nie gemacht ;P

Lg Tequila


----------



## FreshStyleZ (3. Mai 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> Ich hab mich endlich einfach mal entschieden
> 
> Ich nehme einmal einen Enermax Everest 120mm für Vorne zum Luft
> reinblasen und einen Enermax Everest 92mm Lüfter um Hinten die
> ...


gute entscheidung


----------



## Hitten (3. Mai 2010)

Wenn die dann da sind geb dann mal die neuen Temps raus ok?, würde mich nähmlich interresieren


----------



## Own3r (3. Mai 2010)

Ich denke das die Temps dann schon stark sinken werden


----------



## Tequila (4. Mai 2010)

Jo ich melde mich sobald ich die Teile habe und auch natürlich 
eingebaut und getestet habe ...

P.s. Wenn ich mir die Lüfter bestelle brauch ich doch sonst nix dazu
bestellen oda? Iwelche Kits/Teile/Zubehör welches man zum anbringen
benötigt ?


----------



## FreshStyleZ (4. Mai 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> Jo ich melde mich sobald ich die Teile habe und auch natürlich
> eingebaut und getestet habe ...
> 
> P.s. Wenn ich mir die Lüfter bestelle brauch ich doch sonst nix dazu
> ...


ne brauchste nicht. optional noch Alpfenföhn spätzle ("gummi schrauben" bzw. entkoppler, wenn die lüfter vibrieren)


----------



## Tequila (5. Mai 2010)

Datenblatt schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Komponenten befinden sich im Lieferumfang:*
> 
> • *vier Montageschrauben  *
> • *3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapter *
> • vier Antivibrations-Gummistecker*


----------



## sanQn (5. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bau die Lüfter auf jeden Fall mir den "Antivibrations-Gummistecker". Damit wird die Übertargung der Vibrationen vom Lüfter auf das Gehäuse reduziert => weniger Lärm.

mfG
sanQn


----------



## Tequila (5. Mai 2010)

Also zwingend notwenig ^^
Gut dankeschön (:

Gibts im Inet iwo ne gute Anleitung wie ich die Lüfter am
besten einbaue/anschließe/konfiguriere 

Mein Gott ich stelle hier immmer und immer mehr Fragen 

Sry das wäre glaub ich auch das letzte ...

Muss mir die Dinger eh erst kaufen 
Solange hab ich hier mein Seitenteil abgemacht^^

Lg


----------



## FreshStyleZ (5. Mai 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> Also zwingend notwenig ^^
> Gut dankeschön (:
> 
> Gibts im Inet iwo ne gute Anleitung wie ich die Lüfter am
> ...


die dinger reinstecken und den lüfter auf die dinger draufstecken


----------



## EddyruleZ (5. Mai 2010)

Nur so als Richtwert, ich hab meinen 955 @ 3,6GHz mit nem Scythe Mugen 2 unter Last auf max. 55°C mit deiner nicht übertakteten CPU + Noctua solltens max. 50°C eher noch weniger sein.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Mai 2010)

De Werte werden zwar nicht immer richtig ausgelesen, aber so ganz ohne Case Lüfter ist das kein Wunder. Den nur ein ein NT Lüfter reicht nicht um Hitze Effektiv aus dem Case zu befördern bzw. ist dafür auch nicht vorgesehen.
Ein Lüfter vonre und einer hinten und die Temps werden sicher um 5 - 10° sinken. Zudem darf man auch nicht vergesssen, das die Grafikkarte auch Hitze abgibt. Die pusstet zwar die warme Luft nach hinten raus, dennoch bleibt ein gewisser Teil der Wärme im Case.

Das wird sich aber bald ändern, den die Enermax Teile die der TE gekauft hat sind echt gut. Es gibt zwar leisere, dennoch sind die Everest ihr Geld wert.


----------



## sanQn (6. Mai 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> Gibts im Inet iwo ne gute Anleitung wie ich die Lüfter am
> besten einbaue/anschließe/konfiguriere



Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach, zuerst denkst du nach wie die Lüfter rein und rausblasen sollen. Am besten Vorne rein und Hinten rauß. Seitlich auf den Lüftern ist immer ein Pfeil mit der Luftstromrichtung. Die "Antivibrations-Gummistecker" zuerst an den Lüfter dranstecken, dann ans Gehäuse. Wenn die nicht wollen, dann kannst du sie mit Öl einreiben, dann flutschts wie geschmiert . Aber achtung die Dinger können schnell reißen, wenn du zu stark an ihnen ziehst.
Zuletzt das Kabel vom Lüfter ans Motherboard stecken. Wenn du keinen (freien) Lüfteranschluss aufm MB hast, dann kannst du den, im Lieferumfang enthaltenen, Adapter benutzen. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. 

mfG
sanQn


----------

